# HM MGB 86 or PTC 5 ELCO Boat



## mercury rv (Jan 6, 2014)

Good evening all, I am posting below a copy of an email sent to another forum member about an MGB I owned some years ago, perhaps one of you out there have some memory of her, the crew or her history, as well as WHERE IS SHE NOW? Look forward to getting any information you may have. Kindest regards, Simon

Hi, Irony struck here, the photo has a date of 21st July, she was decommissioned from Royal Naval service on the 21st July, and my birthday is the 21st July, how odd! From my memory I purchased her from an ex naval man who lived in Bexleyheath Kent, I am not sure how long he had owned it but I can assure you she was in exceptional condition, truly exceptional and very original in all respects, even down to on the bridge was various switches from WW2 days such as one marked BATTLE LIGHTS. I found on board the emergency rations which among other things consisted of tins of coffee, tins of condensed milk (does anyone like condensed milk really?) biscuits and chocolate, bully beef (corned beef) matches & cigarettes. The lids of the gold coloured tins had USN stamped in them in a dot matrix pattern, I did sample some and they were OK, not bad for 1940. I think I purchased it around the 1980's and sold it to a man from Barrow who said he was going to come down at weekends and sail it back (totally MAD) when you consider she had not been at sea to my knowledge since the early 1960's I thought this was a disaster waiting to happen. Needless to say it was, he got just off the old PLA Isolation Hospital at Higham/Shorne and had an engine problem, she drifted onto the sea wall and she was holed and partially sunk. A man called Bill Rowe purchased her for £1 from the PLA I think, nailed some wood over the hole, pumped her out and she was towed to Hoo Marina. Mr Rowe lived on board for a while and used to ask me all about her history, he said he was getting in touch with the USA to try and get some funding to turn her into a museum, but never thought that would happen. After some time there was a chip pan fire on board and Mr Rowes wife and children died on board through smoke inhalation, Bill Rowe was not on board so survived. I know nothing of what happened to HM MGB 86 after this, I do not recall her being burnt out so I hope she survived and is around somewhere, just where I do not know. The Naval officer who had her before me had visited the Boat Show one year I think in the seventies and saw the Hotchkiss Propulsion system which is a tunnel into the hull, a small coarse prop in the tunnel which them exited through the exit of the tunnel to the rear and then a pair of large rudders mounted on the stern which directed the water flow. This system was on a small speed boat when he first saw it, he commissioned the inventor Mr Hotchkiss to make it for the MGB. The engines were I thought straight 12 cylinder units (pair) with twin plugs per cylinder and a starting system using blank shotgun cartridges in a chamber, the gas from firing the cartridge was then used to turn the engine over. I understand the engines were originally destined for a American flying boat and were purchased by the previous owner new in crates as ex WW2 surplus from the USA. I recall they were Hudson Invaders of around 28,000cc each, although when I research now on the internet Hudson Invaders seem to be V12's and these were not V12's, so perhaps something is wrong somewhere. The generator on board in the engine room was either a later fitment or fitted by the UK Navy as it had a BSA engine to drive the genset, and it was BLOODY noisy, mind you with the engines running I am sure you would never have heard the genset!! The galley on board was fairly comprehensive and complete, 120v electric hob and oven and a big fridge as well. I recall two toilet fitted midships and a forward head as well with shower room, and running through the centre of the ship a HUGE what seemed to be Oak spine. In my ownership I never recall having to use the bilge pumps at any time, she was so well made. I know she had been to Clifton Slipways in Gravesend to have her bottom scraped, I think she was copper bottomed as well, I think she also went here to have the propulsion system fitted. The people of Gravesend always thought she was a DULUX test boat, and the reason why? She was always painted white and was always clean, but she never was to my knowledge just general rumours. My late father did me a painting of her during the war which he presented me with for a birthday present, he was a very good painter and very interested in ships and a member of what used to be The Ship Recognition Corp at Gravesend, always strange this as he was in the RAF, but he did like aircraft as well. In conclusion, when I owned her she was basically as she was when decommissioned, just most of the wartime items had been removed I presume by the Navy. If I can tell you anymore or you me I would be most pleased, I am sure there are people out there with more pictures of her over her long life, just need to find them!! Kindest regards, Simon


----------



## Mcvgra (Dec 8, 2016)

*Mgb86*

Information about MGB 86, the guy you are referring to was my brother in law, he was married to my sister Elaine, the boat was indeed moored at Hoo marina, but on December 27th 1988 there was indeed a fire but was delt with & supposedly another fire broke out, Elaine got out but went back in to get her 2 children 18 months & the other was younger but was unable to get them & herself of, after time Bill Rowe milked it for everthing he could get, money & partys, last i heard the boat was moored in Dartford creek & was supposedly set fire to & scuttled as Bill was no longer living on it, He now resides in jail somewhere, got 15 years for melesting young kids including my niece, always wondered where the boat was moored but guess there is probably nothing left of her anymore, which to me is so sad, as now the history is now gone


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Great 'Whaleback' Hull shape a British Power Boat design.


----------

